# Meet my Monty



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

Monty is 9 weeks old and such a good boy.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Monty is gorgeous! A little bundle of love and fun 🙂


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Arrrr so cute. Enjoy you bundle of fun, they grow so fast.


----------



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

*Monty and Me*

He is most definately cute, unbelievable how many Aunts and Uncles that have adopted him, and supporting me and I am so lucky that he is such a good boy as I am going through the most painful time at the moment a loving distraction that I welcome.He has given me hope.I gave him a bath yesterday,he just sat there and never complained.He loves attacking my fuscias thank goodness the plant is safe.This site has given me support already,so relieved I found it.He has his last jab on Sat so looking forward to having a little walk out in our beautiful parks around Nottingham.As he gets older i.m hoping to get away for a week along Lincolnshire coast any ideas?


----------

